
Monitoring and Evaulation of the Edinburgh City Car Club [pdf] (2001) - falsedan
http://www.gov.scot/Resource/Doc/156493/0042015.pdf
======
falsedan
I had no idea that Enterprise Car Share (a ZipCar analogue in the UK) got
started as a publicly-funded program to reduce car ownership. This report is a
postmortem on the failed initial implementation + partnership with Budget.

